# G27 Gen 4 Failure to Fire on First Round



## cabrego (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, I am glad I found this site because so far I have had a terrible experience at glock talk. So hopefully, this site is much better so far it seems much betters 

I am new owner of a a new G27 gen 4 and I shot through the first 100 rounds without issue. During my second outing the gun (I was not shooting both times) had two failure to fires on the first round of a fresh magazine. During both occasions the gun was loaded in the full battery position,and the shooter of course manually pulled the slide back, I do not recall how they exactly finished up the load of the first round. Also, I did inspect the striker mark on the round that did not fire. I did fire the round later on.

Is this completely unheard of with these guns or so should not be concerned. I guessing the gun could have been slightly out of battery but I have no way of know now for sure. The fact that I was not the shooter leads me to believe the gun may not have been 100% in battery. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Call glock with your s/n.

Recoil Spring Exchange Program | GLOCK USA


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

You were shooting new factory ammo or reloads? Reloaded 40's may have bulges in them from an unsupported barrel and don't like to go through some guns especially if the first round isn't slammed home it won't lock up all the way. My Gen3 Glock 35 has a real problem with them. The only other thing would be to completely strip the slide and see if there are any burrs or debris in the striker/striker safety area and be sure it is wiped dry after. Then call Glock if it is still a problem. Remember a semi-auto pistol was meant to have the slide slammed home so it may be a good idea to use the slide release instead of slingshotting it.


----------



## cabrego (Dec 19, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> You were shooting new factory ammo or reloads? Reloaded 40's may have bulges in them from an unsupported barrel and don't like to go through some guns especially if the first round isn't slammed home it won't lock up all the way. My Gen3 Glock 35 has a real problem with them. The only other thing would be to completely strip the slide and see if there are any burrs or debris in the striker/striker safety area and be sure it is wiped dry after. Then call Glock if it is still a problem. Remember a semi-auto pistol was meant to have the slide slammed home so it may be a good idea to use the slide release instead of slingshotting it.


Shooting new remmington sure shot. I tend to agree that you should let the slide slam into position to ensure the gun is completely in battery. I suspect that could be the problem. ADmittedly I did not observer how the shooter loaded.


Cat said:


> Call glock with your s/n.
> 
> Recoil Spring Exchange Program | GLOCK USA


exchange is not valid for g27 gen 4. I called glock and the guy said there are no known issues with my gun.


----------

